# Starlo stix and shimano aernosxt..ok outfit ?



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I sold my 2nd yak and have replaced some gear that i have lost with the proceeds , but can some of you tackle experts tell me if i got the right outfits....while not the best gear - its what i am prepared to spend on estuary gear -

what i lost...1 shimano xts 6ft6 rod 2-4kg with 1500 sienna spooled with 6lb fireline...felt great balance and excellent action...90% estuary and bay work $110
1 shimano xts 7ft with 2500 sedona spooled with 6lb fireline...light great action great action...95% estuary and bay work $130

what i picked up...2 starlo stix 6ft6 with 2500 shimano aernos xt spooled with 4lb crystal fireline...feels lightish , ok balance and pretty good action $119 each

i got my lost gear new for a pretty good price i think , and they were great outfits
i got the starlo stix outfits new - are they a fair price ? 
what would you prefer ? 
i am finding that the starlo stix outfits just don't feel as nice as my lost gear - have i gone to inferior outfits ? ...though they do the job , maybe it will take a trip or 2 more to like them more.....any thoughts ?....thanks Rob


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a Starlo Pro - fthe irst one delivered was clearly cactus, guides out of alignment etc. Replaced immediatley 8) and much better. However... there has been a couple of threads here where guys with knowledge have been scathing about the Starlo rods.

I think it has been working fine - but I listen to the experts. Dont think I would replace it with the same thing.

dru


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

is it the new starlo stix that they came out with this year? cause they have much better components, etc. Nice reel, think i might get one myself  
dunno bout the line?


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah - they are the new stix - only just got them in stock .....they were an outfit deal - so with reel....i just don't know much about the reel either - but i must say that they are smooth and have a pretty good drag system , smooth from the get go.....i'm guessing that maybe not so much a bargain - but a pretty good price non the less....the reels feel better than the sienna's , but i'm not sure where they stand in the food chain - not that it matters now , i'm happy enough with them - the rods are still "different" though...i guess i'm still used to the stiffer feel of the double feet of the runners on the xts , they are light but feel better 8)


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Had the old starlo stix with a 2000 aernost xt. (lost over board). the reel is good, the rod is mid range for soft plastic work but should be OK for kayak work it will not be to light with 4lb fire line. I used to have 6lb on my out fit and landed fish up to 3kg. cheers sliderman


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

4lb line can break well beyond 4lb lol


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i had a look at the starlo pro stick in 2-4kg [ i think] in forster and it will be my next bream sp stick 4 sure .

very very nice

craig


----------

